# What are the BEST recipes that you have?



## Idelette (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm trying to collect some amazing recipes, and I'm wondering what are some of your all-time _BEST_ recipes?? (The type of recipes that you _ALMOST ALWAYS_ get compliments on.) I'll share a couple of great ones later when I have more time!


----------



## Athaleyah (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is probably the one most people have liked. It is a little labor intensive, but worth it in my opinion.

*Spanakopita (Greek spinach pie)*

2 lb. Fresh Spinach
1 lb filo (phyllo or puff pastry sheets)
7 eggs
1/2 lb Feta cheese
1 onion
olive oil
salt and pepper
oregano
butter (I have substituted cooking spray for less fat, but it doesn't taste as good)

To prepare the filling: Wash all the spinach well and put the leaves into a large bowl. Sprinkle them heavily with salt and the rub it into the leaves with your hands as you tear them into small pieces. After a few minutes of this, the spinach will be reduced to a quarter of its former bulk. Rinse the salt off thoroughly and drain.

Beat the eggs, crumble the Feta cheese and mix together. Add to the spinach. Chop the onion, saute it in the some olive oil until it begins to brown, and add that to the spinach also. Season the mixture with lots of fresh-ground black pepper and a little oregano.

Now choose a large, oblong casserole dish (about 9X13 inch should do it) and butter it. Melt about 3 to 4 (I end up using quite a bit more than this) tablespoons of butter in a little pot and stack the pound of file on a flat surface. Brush the top sheet with melted butter and fit it into the baking pan, with the edges hanging over the sides. The pastry sheets are very large and should extend quite a bit over the edges, even after being fitted to against the sides of the pan. Continue in this fashion brushing each sheet with butter and fitting it into the pan on top of the others. Turn each sheet slightly so that the corners fan out around the pan instead of being stacked on top of each other. Do this until you only have two or three pastry sheets left.

Now pour the filling in and then fold over the ends of the pastry sheets to cover it, brushing with a little more butter. You should have a sort of strange looking wrinkled crust on top when you finish. Butter the remaining sheets and place them on top of hte whole thing, folding them down to the size of the pan. With a sharp knife cut through the top layers to the filling in about three places. Brush the top with butter and bake at 375 for 50 minutes. Cut into squares and serve very hot. Serves 8 generously.


----------



## Idelette (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that Angela! I also make Spanakopita, but mine is slightly different. I never tried it with oregano...and I include cottage cheese as well as the feta! It's also very good! I'll have to try your version though...sounds great!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 11, 2009)

Root vegetables and Mushrooms roasted on high heat in the same pan a roast was cooked in. Cook carrots, onions (whole pearl or quarters), potatos, beats, parsnips, turnips etc for 30 minutes at 500 (have a clean oven). At the 15 minute mark add any mushrooms and stir around everything. Be sure to cut all the veggies in uniform chunks (baby roots like globe carrots and baby beats add interest). I've used this with standing rib roast for family dinners (most recently for my mother's 88th birthday), but it could work with any kind of oven roast I should think. The technique on the veggies basically follows Barbara Kafka's techniques (her book on Roasting). Whatever is left in the pan makes a good sauce though it may come out with the veggies if they end up steaming rather than roasting (be sure veggies are one layer in the pan and not piled high or they will steam rather than roast; different than intended but not bad).


----------



## Idelette (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, Chris! I actually didn't have a good roast recipe, and this looks great! Btw, how long do you cook the roast for and do add any herbs or spices to it??


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes; if a standing rib roast (we are talking big bucks; I follow Aidells' and Kelly's _The Complete Meat Cook book_; a guy's cookbook if there ever was one, p. 178. but herb paste recipe on p. 189) I put an herb paste on the top of the roast. I have used it for cheaper rump roast also. Plain old pot roast (chuck) I would simply put a couple of bay leaves, salt and pepper or maybe thyme or rosemary too. The paste I use is Thyme (2) and Rosemarry (1)* with a head of garlic, salt and pepper and olive olive chopped up in a Cuisinart mixed with enough Kosher salt to make a paste (not too dry, not to drippy, recipe was 2-3 tablespoons; double that at least I think). Spread on top of the roast. It mostly peals off when removing the roast (discard it). If you are cooking a rib roast given the cost you need a constant read thermometer. A big roast like I do for 15 to 20 folks takes 3 hours in the oven.

*Dried use teaspoons; fresh use tablespoons.

Too cook a rib roast I would follow Aidells and Kelly rather than Kafka. The guys like the English method of starting at high (450-500) for 15 minutes and then lower heat till done (325). Pot roast I simply cook at 425 for 45 to 1 hour. Then do the veggies as the roast rests. I do recommend both the books by Kafka and Aidells and Kelly. I pull both out whenever I do meat and root vegetables.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a relatively carefree way to cook a whole chicken with vegetables:

preheat oven to 500 degrees
put in a seasoned whole chicken with some seasoned vegetables around it and bake 45 minutes
turn the oven off 
leave the chicken in the oven 1-2 hours (or more) DO NOT OPEN OVEN DOOR

Come home later, chicken with crispy skin, tender meat and tender vegetables.

The reason I submit this as "best" is because it is uncommonly good, relatively healthy, efficient and a carefree way to cook. Mostly, the bird bastes itself, too.

It's perfect if you have to run an errand but end up getting back late (the chicken is not burned, you did not leave the oven on, etc.)


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 11, 2009)

Banoffee Pie

1 Graham Cracker Pie Crust -standard size (buy or make your own)
1 Can of Condensed Milk
1 Banana
1pt Heavy Cream

Take the label off the milk can and place in a pan large enough to cover with boiling water. Boil the can of milk in the water (you will need to top up and roll the can around periodically) for 1 1/2 hours. Cool the can by filling pot with cold water. 
Chop up banana and place on bottom of pie crust. Carefully (using a clean tea towel over can opener) open the can of milk. Scoop out the cooked milk and spread over the banana. After it is cool whip the cream and pile on top of toffee. Decorate with grated chocolate. Eat and enjoy. Repeat until tummy full.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you like cheesecake? 

Here is one that has never failed to bring me raves!

CHOCOLATE SWIRL CHEESECAKE

Ingredients:

1½ C crushed shortbread cookies
¼ C butter
6 oz chocolate chips
3 8oz pkg. cream cheese
¾ C sugar
2 tbsp cornstarch 
pinch of salt
1 tbsp vanilla
6 eggs
1 C sour cream

Mix cookie crumbs and butter; press into bottom of 10" spring-form pan. Melt chocolate over boiling water. Beat (room-temp) creamed cheese until light. Beat in sugar, salt, cornstarch and vanilla. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each. Add sour cream.

Pour 1 ¾ cups of batter into separate bowl and stir in melted chocolate. Pour ½ of plain vanilla batter onto crust. Spoon half of chocolate batter in dabs onto vanilla batter. Add remainder of vanilla batter and then dab remaining chocolate batter on it. Swirl chocolate into vanilla with a fork to marble.

Place in pre-heated 400° oven and immediately reduce heat to 300°. Bake for one hour. Open door of oven and let cool one hour. Refrigerate overnight or several hours before serving.


----------



## Idelette (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks so much guys! I really do appreciate you all taking the time to share these wonderful recipes!


----------



## Idelette (Nov 12, 2009)

I promised some of my "best" recipes...so here is one that people seem to always love! 

Broccoli Salad

Ingredients:
2 bunches broccoli, florets only (5 to 6 cups florets)
1 medium red onion or 4 green onions, chopped
1/2 cup raisins
10 to 12 slices bacon, fried and crumbled

Dressing:
1 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
2 teaspoons sugar

Combine salad ingredients; top with dressing mixture. Chill and serve.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Nov 12, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> I promised some of my "best" recipes...so here is one that people seem to always love!
> 
> Broccoli Salad
> 
> ...



YES, YES, YES!

This is truly one of the best recipes I have ever discovered, and one which I serve year-round. 

In fact, before you posted this Yvonne, I had decided to serve this very side dish for Thanksgiving dinner (it being both a vegetable and a salad dish), but I also fix this often as a summer side dish served with barbeques.

I use only the red onion, plus I top it when serving, with a cup of fresh Honey Roasted Peanuts.

(Also, when starting, I blanche the broccoli tops very briefly in boiling water, just to tenderise them a little, and to cause them to look extra GREEN . . . finishing the recipe just as you have presented.)


----------



## Idelette (Nov 13, 2009)

Ronda,

The broccoli salad seems to be a favorite around here as well! It's funny because everytime we have a church function, everyone asks me to make it!  I serve it year round as well!

Thanks for the tip about blanching the broccoli tops beforehand...I hadn't thought about that before! I'm planning to make this for thanksgiving as well...so I'll be sure to try it then! Thanks!


----------



## Idelette (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone else have any great recipes??


----------



## calvinich (Nov 20, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Does anyone else have any great recipes??



I do not have many recipes ( I specialize in consumption -- I know, I know, a thankless job)

But, here is one salad that comes to mind.

The Trivium of Salad: CORN, PEPPER, AND BARLEY SALAD

Ingredients
* 1/4 cup olive oil
* 1/4 cup lemon juice
* 1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
* 1 teaspoon salt
* Pepper to taste
* 1 cup pearl barley
* 2 cups cooked corn
* 1/2 cup red peppers, diced
* 1/2 cup green peppers, diced
* 1/4 cup red onions, chopped
* 1/3 cup fresh basil or parsley

Bring large pot of salted water to boil. Add barley, cook uncovered until tender (20-25 min). Drain in small bowl. Whisk together oil, lemon juice, dijon, salt and pepper. In large bowl stir together barley, corn, peppers, and onion. Toss with dressing, then with basil or parsley


----------



## Idelette (Nov 20, 2009)

calvinich said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have any great recipes??
> ...



Thanks for sharing, this looks great!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't tell you my _*BEST*_ recipes. They are closely guarded family secrets. Shoot, some folks in the family aren't even trusted with them


----------



## Laura (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't tell you my best recipes because they are from _Cook's Illustrated_, therefore they are not mine, and anyone who posts their recipes on the Internet generally gets an e-mail from their PR department within 24 hours asking you to remove it or else.  If you're not familiar, the magazine is kind of like a remedial cookbook that gives you every last detail of what you're supposed to do and when, to very good effect, and I'm addicted.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Nov 21, 2009)

Lumpia (Filipino recipe that is a bit similar to what Americans refer to as Spring rolls)

Ingredients:
Spring Roll Wrapper
Ground Beef
Carrots (shredded)
Garlic (minced) (You can use Garlic Powder)
Onions or Green Onions (minced)
Salt
Black Pepper

Mix the ground beef together with the shredded carrots, minced garlic and onions in a bowl and add salt and pepper according to your liking. Then you scoop some of the beef mixture onto a spring roll wrapper and wrap it into a roll. Afterwards, deep fry the rolls in high heated oil until they are golden brown. Use a strainer to drain the oil from rolls or place them on top of paper towels (sometimes they stick to the paper towels). Serve and enjoy.


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 21, 2009)

A friend introduced me to this recipe from the movie Once Upon a Time in Mexico (it's on the special features).

Puerco Pibil Recipe.

A few notes from cooking this recipe a lot lately:



 Use this recipe but use 5 small limes instead of lemons
I usually prefer 3-4 habanero peppers that I've aggressively de-seeded to add a bit more bite and distinct flavor.
Marinade the pork for at least 4-6 hours before cooking.
Also, if you're allergic to bananas, soaked corn husks work great.
Make sure TIGHTLY seal the pan with foil and the leaves/husks so that no steam escapes until you take it out of the oven and open it up. This is the most important component of the recipe, by far, in terms of flavor, aroma, and tenderness
I've had good success adding a half cinnamon stick to the dry spices to be ground.
Whatever you do, don't make this recipe in a coffee grinder you actually use for coffee, as you'll never completely get the spice residue out of the grinder. Fortunately, you don't need a fancy coffee grinder for this or similar spice-grinding uses.
When you store it for leftovers, skim off the fat, or you'll end up with some signficant solidified fat at the bottom of the container.
It's great over rice or as a taco filling.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 21, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> I promised some of my "best" recipes...so here is one that people seem to always love!
> 
> Broccoli Salad
> 
> ...



We make this as well, with a little addition that is excellent: apples. Yep, choose a small tart apple and chop it fine so that it matches the size of the chopped red onion, or perhaps a bit smaller. Also, we chop the broccoli florets.

Another variation we do is to heat the dressing untill it just simmers and then stir in 1 Tbs of Holmons dried mustard powder. You may want to boost the sugar a bit if you do that. The combination of flavours is wonderful. Be sure and make the sauce early so that it has time to cool before you mix it into other ingredients.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 21, 2009)

Alright, here is one that is not a family secret, but is awful good:

*Duck and Andouille Gumbo*

(This gumbo is good with any poultry - and shellfish, too. But it is amazing with wild, fresh duck. Just be sure they are puddle ducks and not divers, unless you want to waste Canvasbacks.)

Make a Roux:
Get a book you have been wanting to read.

In a heavy cast iron skillet melt one cup of lard over a low to medium low fire. (Yep lard. Don't use shortening or processed vegetable oil such as canola, corn, etc. If you can't get lard you can use olive oil, but it is not going to taste the same. Actually lard is not bad for you.)

When the lard is melted but not hot stir in one cup of regular flour. Keep stirring the mixture until the color turns to a mahogany colour. It will take about 40 minutes. (Don't rush it or you will burn the roux and have to throw it out, throw open the windows, and spend big bucks eating at a restaurant.) When the roux is done very quickly, while stirring pour it into a metal bowl. This stops it from cooking and is critical to the flavour. Even if you are going to cook with it immediately do this and then reheat the roux to cooking temperature in a cooled skillet. 

A roux takes a while and is one reason that we say good foods main ingredient is LOVE. The roux can be made up ahead of time and stored in the refrigerator for a couple of weeks. It can be frozen for up to a year.

Ingredients:

One cup of dark roux.
Six wild duck breasts or all the meat from four wild ducks.
One pound of andouille cut into 1/2 inch thick pieces (You can use hot smoked sausage if you can't get andouille.)
4 oz. of tasso chopped into small pieces about 1/4 inch 
1 cup of chopped onion
1 cup of chopped celery
1 cup of chopped bell pepper
1 clove of garlic (smashed)
1 cup of fresh chopped okra
2 quarts of poultry stock (Broth if you must. Not bouillon.)
1 quart of water
1 can of beer (Dixie beer is traditional. Just don't use a dark or hoppy beer.)
1 Tbs of ground cayenne
1/2 tsp of orgeano
1/2 tsp of ground thyme
2 bay leaves
Salt
Black Pepper 
(You can also use a premixed seasoning like Tony Chachere's)

Cooking:
*Heat the roux to a medium heat in a heavy dutch oven.
*Dust the duck in seasoning mix and lightly brown it in the roux. Set aside.
*Saute the 'Trinity' and the garlic in the roux (What? You don't know the Trinity of the Kitchen? Onion, Celery, Bell Pepper  ) until the onion begins to clear. Just before the onion clears sprinkle about 1/2 tsp of salt and black pepper on the vegetables.
*When the onions are clear add the stock and water.
*Bring the mixture to a low boil and then turn down to a simmer.
*Add the duck, andouille, tasso, and bay leaves. Cover and simmer for one half hour.
*Add the cayenne and other seasoning. It is important to do this after the simmer. 
*Add okra and beer.
*Simmer for one half to one hour depending upon how you like your okra. The longer it simmers the more the flavours meld. Don't neglect the okra. It is vital to the dish. The consistency and flavour will be way off. You will just have soup.

Serve over hot rice. It is really good if you sprinkle a pinch of flle on the rice before the gumbo. Make sure you have a hot loaf of crusty bread and a bottle of Tabasco nearby! 

This is a basic gumbo, but it is very good. The timing on when things are added and at what stage do make a difference. Unless you go to a really go out to a really good place to eat (that doesn't mean fancy!) most gumbo you get in a restaurant is dump and heat, and uses an artificial roux. They can't compare to one that is made the right way.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 21, 2009)

We're going to want a searchable Puritan Board cookbook (really).


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 21, 2009)

I added one thing I forgot earlier.


----------

